
Why Section 230 Is Better Than the First Amendment - metasj
https://scholarship.law.nd.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1074&context=ndlr_online
======
metasj
A nice summary of the subtle mechanics of section 230 by Eric Goldman.

Complemented by this overview of what it costs to resolve spurious takedown
requests:
[https://www.engine.is/news/primer/section230costs](https://www.engine.is/news/primer/section230costs)

